# AIB "John Rocha" Platinum Card



## MonsieurBond (9 May 2005)

Interesting idea - 0.5% cashback on purchases once you spend more than 5K in a year. (Max Cashback in a year is €255 which would more than pay for the €40 govt stamp duty.)

APR 10.5% is not bad but not as good as MBNA / One Direct or Permant tsb's Ice card.

Mind you, you have to earn 50K a year to apply.

If that doesn't put you off, the _John Rocha _branding definitely will!

More info in this article in the [broken link removed].


----------



## Cahir (9 May 2005)

I can find nothing about this on the AIB website.  Any idea when it will be launched?


----------



## CCOVICH (9 May 2005)

I have heard that ptsb will be offering a cashback reward on their ICE card in the future.  No more details than that I'm afraid.


----------



## gar (9 May 2005)

hi there

you have to spend at least 5k a month from the ad i read!

nice looking card


----------



## jhegarty (9 May 2005)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Interesting idea - 0.5% cashback on purchases once you spend more than 5K in a year. (Max Cashback in a year is €255 which would more than pay for the €40 govt stamp duty.)
> 
> APR 10.5% is not bad but not as good as MBNA / One Direct or Permant tsb's Ice card.
> 
> ...



ok , so this person earns at least €50k a year...

now to get the maximum (€255) you need to spend €51,000 which could be more than you wages for the year (once you count in tax)...

do you really think people in this wage bracket are going to change their paying habits to get that money...


----------



## DrMoriarty (9 May 2005)

BoI's [broken link removed]has none of these restrictions and pays you 1.0% cashback. OK, it's not quite as widely accepted as Visa - so you need a backup - but it very quickly repays you the extra €40 annual duty...

_And_ you don't have to be reminded of old Ferrero Rocha every time you whip it out!  

_[Edit: Just read JK's comment, which crossed mine. It doesn't take a great deal of effort to take out a new card, and thereafter it's a 'residual-income' model - every time you use it, you earn cashback. Amex is accepted by all the large supermarket chains, 99.9% of petrol stations, and more widely abroad than you might think. I use mine whenever I can, and only fall back on the MasterCard if there's a problem. Result is I clock up €20K a year on it, and get €200 back each year. That's better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick, isn't it..?_

_As with all credit cards, 'the thing' is to clear the balance in full every month...]_


----------



## Lemurz (9 May 2005)

I agree with Doc.

I read this launch by AIB in every paper this weekend like it's something new.

FACT: BOI launched the Blue Amex card over five years ago, offering 1% cashback on all purchases without any restrictions.  I agree it's not as widely accepted as Visa/Mastercard but you can still get a good rebate annually to cover the govt duty (Argahhhh!)  and buy a few extra pints.

I'm still trying to work out what AIB were doing getting John Rocha to design a credit card.  One only has to look at Waterford Wedgewood for some ideas?


----------



## MugsGame (10 May 2005)

I already have an AIB credit card and would certainly switch to this if I can avoid paying stamp duty on the double. 

I had an AMEX Blue but cancelled it when Charlie raised the stamp duty charge. I had to keep an AIB credit card for where AMEX wasn't accepted. If you have an AIB current account, AIB VISA repayment transfers are quicker than to external accounts. Plus AMEX Blue didn't have online statements at the time.



> it will not be paid on the first €5,000 racked up by a customer and is subject to a ceiling of €225.


 
i.e. first €5000 per year, not per month.



> Cardholders will have a credit limit of at least €15,000.


 
Not sure I'd be happy with that - dangerous in the wrong hands!


----------



## MonsieurBond (11 May 2005)

MugsGame said:
			
		

> I already have an AIB credit card and would certainly switch to this if I can avoid paying stamp duty on the double.


 
I'm in the same position - will probably switch if I don't have to pay stamp duty on the double.

I see the same [broken link removed]is now on the AIB site.

Update: rang AIB credit card services and they say that there is no additional stamp duty as it is merely a "product swap". However, you do need to fill in an application form (available in any branch). (Probably need P50 to prove you have the scheckles.)


----------



## MonsieurBond (11 May 2005)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Update: rang AIB credit card services and they say that there is no additional stamp duty as it is merely a "product swap". However, you do need to fill in an application form (available in any branch). (Probably need P50 to prove you have the scheckles.)



Sorry to reply to my own post, but I noticed something interesting on the brochure / application form:

*Awards
*_1.1 The reward scheme is provided as an introductory offer on the account for an initial period of 12 months from the date the account is opened._


----------



## podgerodge (17 May 2005)

"Awards
1.1 The reward scheme is provided as an introductory offer on the account for an initial period of 12 months from the date the account is opened."

That's pathetic - they aren't even sure enough about the ongoing success of the product to guarantee it's usefulness.  They are already on record as saying they will scrap this card if it does not live up to expectations.  Yawn, wait for something worthwhile to come along.


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 May 2005)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> "Awards
> 1.1 The reward scheme is provided as an introductory offer on the account for an initial period of 12 months from the date the account is opened."
> 
> That's pathetic - they aren't even sure enough about the ongoing success of the product to guarantee it's usefulness. They are already on record as saying they will scrap this card if it does not live up to expectations. Yawn, wait for something worthwhile to come along.



Well, since I already had an AIB Visa card, and am willing to lie about my annual salary , I have applied for the Platinum card since it has a lower interest rate. I normally clear mine in full but you never know.

I'll wait and see if the money back turns out to be useful and how long they retain it for.


----------



## MonsieurBond (25 May 2005)

> Originally Posted by *podgerodge*
> "Awards
> 1.1 The reward scheme is provided as an introductory offer on the account for an initial period of 12 months from the date the account is opened."



The John Rocha credit card also has an introductory APR of 6.5% for purchases for the first 6 months, which is the lowest on the market.


----------



## ClubMan (25 May 2005)

Are you sure about introductory 6.50% _APR_? The best buys list says 6.90% and the [broken link removed] says 10.50% - both standard rates and not introductory rates - although perhaps they reviewed the rate since the launch? as ever, ideally the rate charged should be irrelevant if one clears the balance each month before interest charges kick in.


----------



## duffer (1 Jun 2005)

I got the Blue Am Ex card a few years ago from B of I, not as many places accept it but I get 1% back on all purchases

Duffer


----------



## MonsieurBond (1 Jun 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Are you sure about introductory 6.50% _APR_? The best buys list says 6.90% and the [broken link removed] says 10.50% - both standard rates and not introductory rates - although perhaps they reviewed the rate since the launch? as ever, ideally the rate charged should be irrelevant if one clears the balance each month before interest charges kick in.



Clubman, missed this post before but you are right, while the APR on purchases is 10.5% and the APR on Cash is 12.15%, there is currently an introductory Purchase APR of *6.9%* for 12 months from the date the account is opened.

As you say, not important if you clear your balance in full every month, but sometimes this is not always possible.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2005)

Thanks for clarifying that. Saves me mistakenly complaining to _Niall Brady _of the _Tribune _about errors on his part.


----------



## MugsGame (10 Jun 2005)

OK, the application form I got today doesn't mention the 6.9% introductory offer. Not relevant to me, as I don't plan to incur interest.

But I did spot this in the T&Cs:


> FX Transactions - Visa Europe Region - 1.75%
> FX Transactions - Visa Rest of World - 2.75%


 
I have to double-check at home, but I thought all FX transactions on my existing VISA card were at 1.75%. 

But that's NOT supported by AIB's site: [broken link removed]

Was this changed recently?

That 1% difference would quickly eat up any reward benefit for me. And the rewards are only guaranteed to be there for the first year. Caveat emptor!


----------

